# What does a properly trimmed hoof look like?



## freedomfrom4 (Jul 27, 2009)

Can anyone post a pic? I don't thing I have been taking off enough of my 2 little girls hoof when I trimmed. I don't have anyone to help and just am learning as I go. I now have 6 more to do and want to do it right. Vickis comment about proper hoof trimmin on the ND buck got me to thinking maybe some examples to go by would be good.
Thanks,
Lori


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

Here's a drawing of what it should look like ideally:










I won't post any pics of my hooves...because I know they are bad.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Mine never look like the proper trim picture. They are not so straight up and down. I would be afraid to take that much off the front. hmmmm........


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks madness the diagram is very helpful.


----------



## Nancy_in_GA (Oct 20, 2004)

Minelson, I have a theory as to why no one ever posts a picture of hooves. It must be because nobody has goats with hooves that look like that diagram, unless maybe newborns.


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

I do think that particular drawing is over exaggerating the straight up-and-downess of the hoof. I keep that picture in my mind...and then stop when I see pink. We had some overgrown hooves that were splaying out - I believe that is actually from improper trimming. So I'm working (SLOWLY!) toward keeping the toes from splaying.

There is a great little handbook I think you can get from Hoegger that has a lot of diagrams and talks about improper techniques too. I think it comes with the hoof trimming "kit".


----------



## freedomfrom4 (Jul 27, 2009)

How often do you trim? Does feed affect thier rate of growth?


----------



## deineria (Aug 22, 2009)

I agree - lol! I would imagine very few people's goats have hooves like the diagram, and thus - no one has photos to share - haa haa! I know mine do not, and I am newer to trimming and have some adults that had not been trimmed - ever - when I got them, so theirs are still a mess.
When mine were on a large moutainous area, theirs never looked like they needed trimmed, esp. the Pygmy goats, but now, on a softer and smaller pasture area, I swear it wouldn't hurt to do them monthly - the Nubians, that is.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

I watched a video of a guy explaining how to trim dairy hooves. He said he doesn't try to make them look like a newborns. He wants the bottom of the hoof to be flat and to match the line at the top of the hoof.

Since hearing/seeing that I've been much more confident about my trimming abilities.


----------



## Briza (Aug 11, 2009)

Frequency depends on feed regime and soil type and rainfall levels.
Here in the south on soft wet pastures with no wear ever helping out we have to trim once a month and in fact when heavy bred does are getting a feed and supporting extra weight they may need it more often. In arid rocky grazing situations with minimal supplements twice a year can be enough. You just have to look at feet and see if they need it.
It helps to go to web sites that have show herds. Look closely at the feet and see how short they keep them and how their goats stand.
B~


----------



## Nancy_in_GA (Oct 20, 2004)

Did anyone ever notice that deer tracks usually look perfect. I mean, the tracks look like the hoof bottoms would be identical to those in that diagram. Makes me think a lot of it has to do with genetics, like "survival of the fittest." 

Actually I'm curious, has anyone ever examined the hooves of a deer they killed?


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

freedomfrom4 said:


> How often do you trim? Does feed affect thier rate of growth?


Yup feed does effect it. We have super soft soil, only rocky areas are the concrete we provide. I trim once a month.

Nancy_in_G, there's a lot of discussion about wild mustang hooves and how you should mimic that when trimming horse hooves. The mustang hooves are always "perfect" and they take samples from cadavers found. I bet the same would be for deer. Interesting observation!


----------



## Beulah Gardens (Feb 26, 2008)

Nancy_in_GA said:


> Did anyone ever notice that deer tracks usually look perfect. I mean, the tracks look like the hoof bottoms would be identical to those in that diagram. Makes me think a lot of it has to do with genetics, like "survival of the fittest."
> 
> Actually I'm curious, has anyone ever examined the hooves of a deer they killed?


Yes, and the elk too. they put me to shame. I traded two kids for huge rocks last spring hoping the goats would play on them and wear the hoof down more like the wild critters do.... but as of yet the rock have not been delivered.:viking:


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

Here's a little doe someone had given to me. She walked with a high stepping gait. The "after" photo is right after the first trimming. Boy did she feel better! I can't find the close-up before and after pics I took, I think I lost them when my hard drive decided to croak.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

I think visiting websites is a really good way of seeing hooves. You can see how short and compact I keep my does feet on my website, now look at Bab's this photo is of her before she came to my farm, way too long of toes, and it did make her sacrifice leg conformation as an older doe.

When a doe is aged you want her to have more hoof, but short and compact and keeping only enough goats that you can get everyone done once a month so it's not a hoof trimming session, just a small manicure around the edges...especially when it's wet out and the does are bred. Especially on fast growing kids! 

Excellent job Kim, by the way. Vicki


----------



## Nancy_in_GA (Oct 20, 2004)

That is a great job, Kim! And it shows that the legs can improve after trimming hooves.


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

Wow, Kim I'm impressed you got that much off on the first go-around! I'm in the process of reshaping a few and it seems like I can only trim a tiny bit before I hit pink (of course, they weren't ANYTHING like that doe's).

By the way, I'm trimming the bad does hooves once a week to try to get them back in shape. Is that an ok time frame? I really don't seem to be able to remove much more each week. It's just the same time frame I've used on rescue dogs that have long hooves, er claws!


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

Wow Kim that poor goat, she looks so much better after you trimmed her. Ok my does aren't looking like that ..but when Sugar walks her's splay some so guess its time to suck it up and do my first goat hoof trimming...(coming from a lady that can trim nails on 4 dogs in under 20 minutes without a quick nick) Anyone wanna trade I'll do your dogs and you do my goats ??? lol


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

I'd trade with ya - I hate doing my dogs nails. Goats are a whole lot easier for me.


----------



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

I heard somewhere that a kid a couple of weeks old has the "hoof look" you should shoot for when trimming. Thats what I keep in mind when I do hooves.


----------



## airotciv (Mar 6, 2005)

I am also new to goats/sheep, when i went to trimming feet no picture helped. So I called out my Vet to show me how to do this and how to give shots, worming medicine, etc. It was the best $100.00 I have spent.


----------



## ar_wildflower (Jan 2, 2010)

Does anyone use a file to help manicure your goats feet? I feel like the shears are too big to get at the tight places on the inside wall. I think I need to try a knife to but I am afraid I will cut too deep.


----------



## KrisW (Sep 27, 2002)

Yes Wildflower, 
I am one of those that never have used clippers. 
Just use a brush to clean the dirt off their feet, and a file to trim. 
But I do this every single day to four goats at feeding time, just a few swipes. Then I milk. 
One thing about goats, it takes about 3 weeks for them to get the routine down, then itâs just the norm for them. 
No problems. Until the Drama Queen goes into heat, then the whole herd goes into an uproar.

Kris


----------



## Starsmom (Nov 7, 2004)

I had a doe that her hooves were hard to manage. Any time at all and they were a mess. What I did was hung a hoof rasp (used on horses) on the goat stand and every day I did a swipe or two on each hoof. Eliminated the problem and her feet never got bad.


----------

